# Winter Riding and Eyeglass Fogging



## mlcktmguy (Jan 4, 2017)

Pretty new to mtn biking and the weather just started getting cold here. I bought a complete coverage Gore Balaclava.

It worked great at keeping me warm but my breath would fog up my eyeglasses to the point that I had to stop and let them clear. The mask was tight enough that one of the few places the hot air could escape was through the eye hole.

As you might expect, this especially happened on climbs when I was breathing harder.

This doesn't happen when I am not wearing a mask. no matter what the temp.

In cold weather, how do you mtn biking eyeglass wearers keep your head and neck warm and your glassed from fogging?


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Where the heck are you that you need a full balaclava in November?? 

You could do like we did in the olden days: duct tape. Or you could get some over the glasses goggles.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

smith goggles over the glasses

specifically, smith turbo fan powered goggles

I learned about these snowboarding huge runs in the alps, sweating my arse off then getting in a gondola for anther run...super super foggy situation. only smith turbo fans could prevent fogging. nothing else worked

eyeglass compatible

https://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Men's/Goggles/Snow/I-OX-Turbo-Fan/p/IL5CPRBK18

not cheap, but no screwing around with fog either, ever.
you don't need the $300 dollar ones, they have 80 dollar deals
and maybe 100-150 dollar ones

https://www.steepandcheap.com/smith-phenom-turbo-fan-chromapop-goggles

I never tried these, paintballer goggles, these have fans too. 35 bucks !

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tactical-A...ggles-Turbo-Fan-Eyewear-Glasses-/302531865025


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Contact lenses.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

HotHead said:


> Where the heck are you that you need a full balaclava in November??


Probably Florida. :lol:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe try riding without the mask. I don't typically ride with anything covering my mouth unless temps are around 0. Even then, I use a neck gaiter and inevitably pull it down off my mouth. Usually this is only on commutes. I tend to get really hot on mtb rides if I have anything over my mouth.

I'm guessing you're dealing with temps in the 20s and 30s right now. Try riding with a light cycling beanie under your helmet to cover your head and ears. If you find your neck bothers you when its cold, you can get some sort of underlayer that at least partially covers your neck. Without spending $$$ on quality anti-fog glasses, you're probably always going to deal with fog when stopped or moving slowly. 

If you want to keep wearing the full mask, you could always ride fast and hold your breath on the slower climbs.


----------



## OREGON85 (Nov 14, 2018)

Maybe you do this anyway, but having your glasses super clean can help with fogging. Water condenses around particles on lenses, just like in clouds.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you tried an anti fog spray or paste on your glasses.

You could try coating them with dishwasher soap or shaving cream as well to help ward off condensation.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You need to better ventilate your head and possibly concentrate on other extremities to achieve this. I go full balaclava when it gets down to teens, although for a slow ride with a lot of stopping maybe 20s, but it's often too warm really at those temps and if I work real hard, I'll just be a fog-machine. Sometimes this happens because the temps change mid-ride or I'm just lazy. A few nights ago I had to remove my helmet (was wearing a Buff beneath) just to let my head cool off because my glasses were fogging, it was the only real way to do it, because just taking the glasses off and putting them back on would re-fog instantly. Usually, it's make sure you have adequate ventilation and keep moving. If you do stop, it may be necessary to remove glasses almost immediately, but again, that's usualy when you are covered up a bit too much. Thin beanie caps beneath your helmet work well, the Buff products are nice and versatile, can use as a balaclava, a neck warmer or beanie, etc., and they are great for the positive °F temps. Ski helmets are nice when the temps get colder, but may not have the ventilation for the warmer stuff. You might need to open up your jacket to ventilate some core temp, etc. 

I find that when it starts getting cold, your body "knows" where your exposed skin is and your body sends blood there as a "heat exchanger". On colder rides, I end up regulating my body temp with just my balaclava, by pulling it down or closing it up. The negative of course is sending all that heat there means glasses may fog, so it's a double-edged sword. In those temps though, you usually don't want to take chances with things like fingers and feet and you can't easily adjust your foot ventilation, but yes, I also use my gloves/hands to regulate body temp, which is why pogies are nice, I can roll them up completely when it's too warm, or extend them and go with full coverage.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Smith seems to be having some issues with the fan versions?

Their regular MTB googles are well ventilated and known to resist fogging, might be enough and good for warm weather sweating too and nice chroma lense options

https://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Men's/Goggles/Off-Road/Squad-MTB/p/SQB1CPEBK17

https://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Men's/Goggles/Off-Road/Fuel-V-2/p/FX1CPCSAD18

.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Another option would be cross country skiing eyeware. I have Bliz Nordic goggles and the work very well for skiing. https://www.bouldernordic.com/product/2530/bliz-proflip-xt

Not going to work with a helmet that well but more air flow. Really though, ditch the glasses and get contact lenses if you can. Typically street glasses work poorly on a bike as you end up looking over the top of the glasses or tilting your head up to see through the lens properly. I know guys that ride road bikes in regular glasses and never ride the drops because it hurts their neck. Sometimes a lightbulb goes off when I point out the problem with normal eye glasses.


----------



## Monkey-Wrench (Nov 17, 2018)

Contacts. It’s the best solution when I wear goggles or a full face helmet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

don't spend the money.

Clean you glasses with a good cleaner meant for glasses or lenes. Zeiss is all of $8 for a big bottle. Then, get some ski anti fog spray or wipe from a ski shop. Apply per instructions and the tree you are about to hit will be so clear because you don't know how to stop on wet rocks. Anyway. While this can go all techno with nano particles and such, a clear lens wax is what you need. Keep in mind you will have to clean and rewax regularly (like every 10 hrs or so)

Also, apply the wax to the outside part of the lens. If you get rained on, you can see way better..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ziscwg said:


> don't spend the money.
> 
> Clean you glasses with a good cleaner meant for glasses or lenes. Zeiss is all of $8 for a big bottle. Then, get some ski anti fog spray or wipe from a ski shop. Apply per instructions and the tree you are about to hit will be so clear because you don't know how to stop on wet rocks. Anyway. While this can go all techno with nano particles and such, a clear lens wax is what you need. Keep in mind you will have to clean and rewax regularly (like every 10 hrs or so)
> 
> Also, apply the wax to the outside part of the lens. If you get rained on, you can see way better..


Although stuff like that helps, you really have to live in a cold marine environment to see the situations where everything still fogs up. Wearing glasses just doesn't work in some situations of humidity and temperature. There is nothing here in AK that is really "anti-fog", as in it will never fog up.


----------

